# Some local advice pls



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello 

I will be visiting pattaya at the end of the year for a month I have some questions, done some research on the net would just like some on the ground views

1,Wanting to get a condo luxury 2 beds how much should i be paying
2,Can i get a live in maid that will cook and clean for can i trust her
3,Is it easy to but sim cards and is the mobile coverage good
4,*deleted by moderator*
5,Going to play some golf how busy does it get
6,is the off season like a ghost town or is it still fun
7,how bad is the rainny season, how bad is the hot season

I dont mind the heat or the rain but when is a good time of year to go when its not to busy and the weather is not extreme

Cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

tombailey said:


> Hello
> 
> I will be visiting pattaya at the end of the year for a month I have some questions, done some research on the net would just like some on the ground views
> 
> ...


.........


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

5 Golf

according to this site there are plenty of courses to choose from in Chonburi/Rayong provinces

Thai Golfer


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Thx for the replys, do I trust thye maids that live with me also where is the best place to find them

1 final question what are the gyms like are their any like golds or are they mainly hotel type

Thx again


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

In Pattaya there are several gyms:
Tony's along Pattaya Sai Saam (Pattaya 3rd Road near the Pattaya Tai intersection)
Fairtex along Pattaya Nua (North Pattaya Road) opposite Pattaya City Hall
California WoW in Avenue Shoppingmall along Pattaya Sai Soong (Pattaya 2nd Road).

Then there are plenty of smaller venues and of course the hotel fitness. 

Prices vary from THB 80-120 per day up to THB 3,000-THB 4,500 per month

You could advertise on local websites, asking for a live-in house-maid or you could stroll through the bars and find you one. Can they be trusted? You never know.


----------



## tombailey (Apr 2, 2012)

Again thx for replys

Where do I find local websites cant seem to find em online, also where do you think is the best place to change money when I get there

Cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I hardly change any money and when I do I take the nearest change-booth available. 
Some say that there is/are 'good' booth along Walking Street and Beach Road, but no personal experience. 

For a live in maid: Pattaya Trader , www.pattayaclassified.com , Pattaya Message Boards , just google on "free ads pattaya"


----------

